# CF Wrapped B-Pillar Trim



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NICE! I also hate the fingerprints, specially inside when it leaves white marks from the sweat of your hand.

Looks real good, good idea.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like you did a pretty good job on hide'n the edges (hardest part) looks good


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Looks like you did a pretty good job on hide'n the edges (hardest part) looks good


Yea it was tough but there's enough room all around to tuck the edges. One side you can just pull the weatherstripping away and hide them behind there. The bottom is behind the chrome trim the top is wrapped around the trim piece, and the other side is wrapped around too. 

Credit card makes this install a lot easier and faster. All in all it took me about 90 min and that includes running out to get extra vinyl and shooting the shtuff drinking beer with the neighbors

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good!

I've thought about doing this to mine, but just using satin or gloss black to make it look stock. I'm not sure about you guys, but the matte finish on the pillars on my car is already showing some light scuffs and such, and my car lives a VERY easy life compared to most.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats exactly why I did this. If you cover it with anything it'll stay in good shape, just pull off, goo gone and good to go. 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Looks good. Nice and subtle. Thumbs up!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Roccityroller said:


> ...Someone asked for pics in my photo thread earlier, but I can't remember who...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Me! Once I get more material for inside I will try this. Just need the rain to stop. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sgonnoud (Nov 13, 2012)

looks good. after i wrap my interior trim i may do this if i have some left over


----------

